

The annual meeting of the hacker scene: Chaos Communication Congress - moreentropy
https://www.ccc.de/en/updates/2013/30c3

======
alx
Important info in this post : "The keynote of the 30C3 will be held in the
evening of the 27th of December by the journalist Glenn Greenwald. "

------
malandrew
Anyone else getting a broken https certificate in Chrome"

[http://imgur.com/bEYVlT0](http://imgur.com/bEYVlT0)

~~~
noselasd
They use a CAcert signed certificate which browsers doesn't include. See
[http://wiki.cacert.org/FAQ/BrowserClients](http://wiki.cacert.org/FAQ/BrowserClients)

